#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > [手繪] 受到驚嚇了..."" (幼狼請在成狼陪同下觀看""

## 日牙‧虎森

到現在也未能很驚嚇中復完..."


你成狼了沒啊啊？


心智成熟嗎？？








這是怎麼回事啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊 O口O???????!!!!!!!

----------


## 紅峽青燦

是啊!
這是怎麼回事呢??
看不太懂耶!!

不過好像是搞笑就是了
是1號突然打2號嗎??
還是2號打虎森??

----------


## Black．Tsai

這........個嗎..........
其實要哥和小黑比較看得懂.....(疑?)
天啊!!!這是怎麼一回事啊啊啊啊啊啊啊!!!!!(驚)
不過這種東西竟然被虎森看到了......
如果是我看到應該會羞死然後逃走吧....(掩面)

另外.........我末成狼~~(遭轟)

----------


## 日牙‧虎森

To 青燦(?)

嗯...
孩子, 別問... ((什麼??!!!
請保持純潔的心.. ((欸欸欸!!!
像我一樣... ((某: 屁啦!! ((揍


To Black(?)

快告訴我翔說了什麼...
嗯.. 我到現在還是不敢想象這到底是怎麼一回事... ((汗顏
然後我真的逃走了.. 
在腦袋混亂的情況下""
欸？其實幼狼不用看懂沒關系~~ ((揍

----------


## Black．Tsai

呃........老實說.......我真的看得懂!!!!!(羞......掩面)

叫我小黑QQ我剛就是指我自己......
阿虎......可以這樣叫嗎?
總之阿翔也講得不清不楚~~所以我也不知道是不是真的是你XDDDDD(炸!!)

----------


## 阿翔

糟糕我發現我居然也看的懂……
不過小日，畫得真的有點太亂了，用用直尺如何XD"（欠打）
話說其實我也見過類似的事情，超驚嚇的，
最驚嚇是在於他們突然做出這種我們沒想過的事來吧~
但是可能線條真的太亂了一點，所以青燦沒能看懂^^"
雖然我覺得就圖案來說其實還是ok的（小聲）
不過最後一格很爆笑，風格表現得很好，
連波板糖也掉了這是很不錯的「驚訝」表現方式，超可愛的（姆指）
那麼，以後也期待小日的更多日常有趣事情囉~~
最後歡迎你回來，也期待小日在樂園的活躍！

----------


## 洪荒渾沌

看懂了...我看懂了...                                                                          
雖然看了兩次才知道圖的順序                                                                          
(沒看見那個箭頭，感覺有點亂)                                                                          
這是不是代表我的心不純潔了                                                                          
(你早就不純潔了)                                                                          

不過日牙阿                                                                          
別太驚訝阿                                                                          
只要你想著世界之大無奇不有就行了                                                                          
你就會發現其實你平常看到的更多 

其中一句"你是否欠我什麼呢？"                                                                          
第一次看變成"你是否砍我呢"                                                                          
覺得怪怪的仔細看了一下                                                                          
才發現看錯了......

----------


## 暗影之牙

看一眼就了解的我...沒救了嗎....

日牙竟然遇上這種事..

那個畫面啊~(糟糕..自動腦捕後續了

小牙我看到應該會光速逃離現場...

----------


## 呆瓜犬

是我心智不成熟嘛...？我看不懂耶OAQQ（踹

不過畫風還是很可愛～

誰來跟我解釋這內容是什麼意思阿OAQQQ（尼奏凱

----------


## 紅峽青燦

所以是打架時他欠他一下
就從背後推一把嗎???

----------


## 影貓ROKU

> 所以是打架時他欠他一下
> 就從背後推一把嗎???


不...那個地方不是背啊啊啊啊啊啊...!>囗<

嗯?等等!
重新聲明我也看不懂唷~~!(被揍)
我有顆純潔的心~~(還講!!)

----------

